# docbook dependency on xmlcatalog



## kbw (Sep 21, 2014)

I've been meaning to raise this for some time now, but I keep fixing it locally and forgetting about it, then running into it again.

If you removal all packages from FreeBSD 10.0, except for pkg, then attempt to reinstall the system using ports from source, you don't get very far.  It turns out that docbook depends on xmlcatalog, but that link isn't defined.

Is this incorrect?

What is the process for setting this dependency?

Thanks.


----------



## kpa (Sep 21, 2014)

What do you mean by "link not defined"? I just tested building textproc/docbook from ports on a system that didn't have any of its dependencies installed  and it worked just fine. You sure you have an up to date ports tree?

For what it's worth:


```
freebsd10 /usr/ports/textproc/docbook % make all-depends-list
/usr/ports/ports-mgmt/pkg
/usr/ports/textproc/docbook-sgml
/usr/ports/textproc/docbook-xml
/usr/ports/textproc/sdocbook-xml
/usr/ports/textproc/iso8879
/usr/ports/textproc/xmlcatmgr <----
/usr/ports/textproc/xmlcharent
```


----------

